# NW Kent/SE London meet



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

End Sept
w/e or w/d eve - fine by me (except 24/9)
Green St Green - Rose & Crown


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

What was the name of the pub??? and have you decided on the date


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> What was the name of the pub??? and have you decided on the date


Dates still to be TBA - rub-a-dubs called the rose and crown, a21, - should point out - MEET IS OPEN TO ANYONE, SOUTH LONDON INCLUDED


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Vern if you back after the hacking - may be a thought to change the title to include SE london as well


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

anyone got a postcode near the meeting point? That way I can plug it into autoroute and see where it is!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

br6 0nj - orpington high street, about a 5 minute drive


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

OK, no date set yet - so I propose Sunday 28/9/03 - any advance?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> OK, no date set yet - so I propose Sunday 28/9/03 - any advance?


im at a bloody wedding - can we move it either way a week ?


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

5/10/03?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> 5/10/03?


yep - have spotted a few more TT`s in the area and have stuck the TTOC leaflet on the windscreen so lets hope for some more, suggeted to vern and saul we go from the pub to sevenoaks, oxted, back into westerham, biggin hill then back to the pub. These are some very good roads to use and have very few traffic lights [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Sounds good to me, I know those roads pretty well - cycling up Westerham Hill ain't much fun, but it's very enjoyable in the TT - as long as nothing else is in front! Do you think they'll let us onto the runway at Biggin Hill for a bit of drag racing :-X


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

drag racing - i wanna play with the parachute!!!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Shame you have moved it to 5th Oct, as I am in Holland that weekend but I suppose what ever day its on someone will be unable to attend. Will try and make the next one :-[


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

5/10 is fine by me


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm on the audi trip - will se you next time :-*


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Count me in ;D


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

OK, before this drops off the end of the first page, so far we have FOUR:
Me
ronin
Vernan
SaulTTR

anyone else from SE Lon/NW Kent interested?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

wouldnt miss it for the world - should have done my 500 miles by then !!!!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry lads can't do that week end Â  i'm in Amsterdam ;D ;D. Any chance of the week after. Sunday 12th oct maybe :-/


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

OK, we may never get a date when everyone can make it, but unless we try, we'll never know, so, if it were to be on 12/10, who could make that date?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

im at yet another bloody wedding !!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

By my calculations only 2 cars can make it on 5th Oct,how about another date? say the 12th


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

12th is good for me don't think Ronin can do though. Any date after the 5th is good for me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Probably can do the 12th


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

We're getting there boys


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

defo cant do the 12th - weekend after ? or maybe mid week - would hate to miss it, especially as Vern and i kicked it off before the hack 
pretty please with bells on ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah fine by me, anytime after 5th, shall we say 19th oct?? Come on lads let's get a definate date [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Lets have a mid week meet some time soon [smiley=gossip.gif] have a few drinks[smiley=cheers.gif] and arrange a good date for this Sunday run, otherwise it will be Christmas


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeh that sounds good, one day next week?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The Rose & Crown next week, all midweek evenings are fine for me, so someone else can pick the night.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

OK, for the Sunday 'RUN' what about the 19th Oct?
;DBl**dy Hell, talk about 'piss up in a brewery!' ;D
You other Kent boys realise that the rest of the country (+Scotland, Wales, N.I., Eire & U.S.) are watching all these shenanigans. Maybe we should just pretend we are a part of London & join Wak on his midnight cruises, eg 30/12


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

19th in concrete job done - thanks for the re-org chaps, as its my first one really didnt want to miss it. up for a mini meet in the week if anyones passing


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Busy on 19th but can do an evening meet most days this week if you post one up.

L


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

1/10/03 for a mini ?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

19th is good for me, also 1/10 for the mini suits me, so who we got on wednesday then? Me,Ronin,T7


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Saul just wants to show us what a Real TT can do


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> 19th is good for me, also 1/10 for the mini suits me, so who we got on wednesday then? Me,Ronin,T7


shall we set a time


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

7.30-8 is good, tell me where and i'll be there


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Rose and Crown pub car park - near Ford garage on A21 ( enroute to M25 )


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Not too sure where that is mate :-/ Near Bromley common that way?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

quote author=SaulTTR link=board=events;num=1062807588;start=30#39 date=09/30/03 at 08:37:31]Not too sure where that is mate :-/ Near Bromley common that way?[/quote]
give us a call toninght or meet me at my work at 19.20 on wed


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Can't make Wednesday, have a ticket for the Chelsea game, my other love. 
Would suggest that those present arrange another mid-week meet in say a months time and then post date of that meet on the forum by the end of this week so that we can make arrangements to attend.

[smiley=cheers.gif] and come on the Blues


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

It's a date. Come on the rest of ya tell the missus you're working late or something and get to the Rose and Crown 2mo @ 19.30 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

